# Методика Данилова



## duke (27 Июл 2006)

Что вы можете сказать про метод вертеброревитологии.

Прочитал, что этим методом можно вылечить грыжу (без операционным методом) и восстановить межпозвонковый диск


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (27 Июл 2006)

*вертеброревитология*

Вы имеете ввиду методику Данилова?


----------



## duke (27 Июл 2006)

*вертеброревитология*

ДА методику Данилова


----------



## duke (27 Июл 2006)

*вертеброревитология*

Вертеброревитология (восстановление позвоночника). 
Способ нехирургической транспозиции лигаментарно-артикуляторного аппарата позвоночника. Метод И. М. Данилова


----------



## Helen (28 Июл 2006)

*вертеброревитология*

К сожалению, мне ничего не известно по этому поводу, хотелось бы узнать


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (29 Июл 2006)

*вертеброревитология*

Мне известно...
Что именно Вас интересует в этой методике?
Если фраза ПОЛНОЕ восстановление, то это не реально с точки зрения того, что люди умирают и процессы дегенерации являются обязательным условием для этого самого умирания. Если кто-то заявляет, что может обеспечит ПОЛНОЕ восстановление диска при остеохондрозе и грыжи диска, как одной из стадий развития этого самого остеохондроза, то  этот человек научился преодолевать генетически детерменированные дегенеративные процессы в организме человека и значит подарил людям, не много не мало, а БЕССМЕРТИЕ...
Что касается уменьшения размеров протрузий и грыж дисков, то это реально, но только уменьшение и не более. Произвести же регресс самого остеохондроза и обеспечить ПОЛНОЕ восстановление диска не реально.


----------



## duke (2 Авг 2006)

*вертеброревитология*

Просто мне всего 20 лет. А у меня дегенеративно-дистрофичные ихменения шейного и грудного отдела и в поясничном начинается.
Грыжи и протрузии во всех отделах. Еще склиоз 1 степени. 10 лет занимался акробатикой. 1 год штангой. 1 год боксом.  Сильных болей нет. Как так может быть. У меня спина как у 60 летнего дедули. Я ж долго так не проживу. Что будет с моей спиной в 30 лет, подумать страшно


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (2 Авг 2006)

*вертеброревитология*

Ничего страшного с вами в 30 лет не будет, если вы не будете подвергать ваш позвоночник вертикальным перегрузкам. В случаи возникновения болей сразу обращайтесь к врачу, не затягивайте и не ждите когда пройдёт само.


----------



## duke (3 Авг 2006)

*вертеброревитология*

Значит мне можно любым видом спорта, кроме штанги


----------



## Анатолий (3 Авг 2006)

*вертеброревитология*

Здравствуйте,duke!
  Для профилактических мероприятий я Вам посоветую прочитать наш раздел «Физическая реабилитация», где Вы сможете найти много  интересной и полезной в Вашем случае информации.


----------



## Helen (3 Авг 2006)

*вертеброревитология*

При наличии грыж и протрузий нельзя заниматься любыми видами спорта (про штангу речи нет вообще), нужен контроль врача!


----------



## Анатолий (3 Авг 2006)

*вертеброревитология*

Я согласен с Вами!!!
  Спорт с огромными нагрузками  только навредит!
  А под контролем врача выполнять определенные упражнения могут принести облегчения.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (4 Авг 2006)

*вертеброревитология*

Все в меру мой друг, всё в меру .
...Лекарство от яда отличает доза...


----------



## Кронмед (14 Фев 2007)

*вертеброревитология*



Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Мне извесно...
> Что именно вас интерисует в этой методике?


В чём суть метода? Спасибо!aiwan


----------



## dmitri_b (8 Июн 2008)

*Ответ:  вертеброревитология*

Тоже интересует, метод Данилова, как его описывает сам автор, полностью излечивает остеохондроз и его осложнения.
Есть ли пациенты, которые проходили лечение в клинике Данилова?
Странно, что при таких результатах, нет пациентов, которые бы говорили, что им помогли.


----------



## JuliaSun (21 Окт 2008)

*Ответ:  вертеброревитология*

меня тоже интересует этот метод Данилова

кто-то может поделиться процессом лечения? как у них...

от всех лекарств после больницы у меня уже аллергия....
не заниматься никакими видами спорта... для меня это просто ужасно... 
не верю я, что нельзя ничего сделать, чтобы можно было бы вернуться к нормальной жизни, занятиям спорту и т.д.

не поднимать тяжести, конечно, понятно, т.к. идет нагрузка на позвоночник... а как укрепишь его без физ.упражнений???
тем более семью ведь тоже хочется, как же тогда рожать и выносить ребенка...


----------



## tash07 (29 Окт 2008)

*Ответ:  вертеброревитология*

Я прошёл там курс лечения сколиоза. Результатом доволен,и всем советую, прежде чем делать оперативное вмешательство, или ещё что либо с вашим позвоночником, идите в клинику Данилова. Он вас осмотрит, проконсультирует. И скажет, насколько его метод уместен в вашем случае. Деньги за консультацию там не берут. И  снимки позвоночника не забудте взять.
И если кто-то пройдет курс лечения, обязательно отпишитесь тут )
А вот сайт клиники
***********


----------



## Элен (27 Мар 2009)

*Ответ:  вертеброревитология*



dmitri_b написал(а):


> Тоже интересует, метод Данилова, как его описывает сам автор, полностью излечивает остеохондроз и его осложнения.
> Есть ли пациенты, которые проходили лечение в клинике Данилова?
> Странно, что при таких результатах, нет пациентов, которые бы говорили, что им помогли.



Ну почему же, есть, я в частности . Просто не у всех пациентов есть доступ к интернету или желание зависать на мед.форумах, поэтому отзывов по клинике от благодарных пациентов негусто. Восполняю этот пробел . 

Метод Данилова работает вполне реально, после предварительного отбора (берут, к сожалению, не всех, только если нет необратимых последствий в заболевании позвоночника или после операций с серьезными осложениями, когда помочь уже просто невозможно) метод работает с практически 100 процентным результатом. Чему доказательство - сотни снимков МРТ уже вылеченных пациентов, целая пачка которых лежит в клинике. Так что опыт накоплен в этой клинике немалый, результат лечения более чем хороший. Можете сами убедиться, почитав статьи с его сайта  там очень много случаев - снимки пациента до и после лечения методом вертеброревитологии. Как говорится, результат не на словах, а на деле.    

В этой клинике кроме меня лечились еще пара моих знакомых, результаты у всех положительные - ушли боли и мучения. Некоторые даже возобновили занятия спортом с нехилыми нагрузками на позвоночник, пока ничего, двигаются, живы и здоровы .

Добавлено через 2 минуты


JuliaSun написал(а):


> не поднимать тяжести, конечно, понятно, т.к. идет нагрузка на позвоночник... а как укрепишь его без физ.упражнений???
> тем более семью ведь тоже хочется, как же тогда рожать и выносить ребенка...



Юлия, в клинике Данилова советуют всем пациентам только две полезные для позвоночника щадящие нагрузки - длительная ходьба и плаванье. Все остальное до и во время лечения противопоказано, так как ухудшает состояние позвоночника.


----------



## Ell (2 Апр 2009)

*Ответ:  вертеброревитология*

Обращайте внимание на даты последних сообщений.aiwan


----------



## ElenaV (17 Окт 2009)

*Негативное влияние ЛФК*



> Елена, здравствуйте, я та, кто удалил ссылку на сайт Данилова (ну не даются ссылки на подобные рессурсы... ну нельзя...)
> 
> Вы, наверное, 5 пользователь, кто спрашивает о методе Данилова (реклама не широкая, но хороошая). Последний раз его персоной интересовались 3 месяца назад. Реакции форумчан не было никакой.
> 
> ...


 
СПАСИБО за инфу, уважаемая   Nuwa.
Мое любопытство по поводу методики Данилова не праздное и к рекламе никакого отношения не имеет. 

Привожу голые факты: В феврале 2008г. обнаружили поясничную грыжу 6мм. Не могла сидеть более 30 минут, если вставала, то буквой зю, постепенно разгибаясь или на пол приходилось ложиться чтоб сразу. Тоже увидела статью о Данилове в журнале Здоровье: "Лучшая операция та которая не понадобилась", внимательно прочитала отзывы на сайте, увидела МРТ счастливо излечившихся. Решила обратиться - взяли (правда что берут не всех). Добросовестно прошла 2 курса - каждый день - 26 дней подряд минут по 5. Наряду с этим стала много ходить пешком, плавать, ушла с высокооплачиваемой, но сидячей (иногда по 10 часов в день) работы. Вроде полегчало. Прошлой зимой даже на лыжах каталась в Карпатах (немного болело, но до обострения не дошло). 

После летнего отпуска стала непривычно болеть левая нога: тянущие, ноющие боли от ягодицы до стопы. Решила пойти на 3-й курс лечения к Данилову. Он сказал что болит сустав и что это нормально, потому что нагрузку перераспределяем. Прошла 3-й курс, но особого облегчения не наступило. Наоборот боли постепенно усиливались и принимали постоянный изматывающий характер. 
1 -го сентября пошла к Данилову на коррекцию (между курсами обязательно 1-2 раза в неделю). Он опять сказал, что боли суставного характера и что это не грыжа, которой может и нет уже. Назначили растворимый солпадеин, свечи диклофенак и верошпирон. При этом рекомендовали ходить долго и упорно, плавать. Боли продолжали усиливаться.

 21.09.09 - прошла МРТ на одном из лучших в Киеве аппаратов. Диагноз: несколько протрузий - 3 на уровне Л3-Л-4 и 3,1 мм.-Л-4-Л-5 (протрузии были и ранее, их размер не изменился), задне-латеральная левосторонняя экструзия глубиной 10,2 мм, которая вызывает компрессию дурального мешка спинномозгового корешка слева. Передне задний размер позвоночного канала на уровне Л-4 - 14,1 мм. В телах Л5,С1 асептический спонделит. 

Пришла к Данилову и показала МРТ. Он расстроился, говорит грыжа свежая, что делали? А я то ничего особенного и не делала, что могло бы спровоцировать такое увеличение, да и не могла наверное она (грыжа) вот так вот в одночасье на ровном месте вылезти. В общем в клинике мне сказали что такой случай у них 1-й раз за 7 лет  и они готовы бесплатно (кстати стоимость лечения немаленькая даже по московским меркам) все исправить, но нужно к ним ходить еще до весны. Мне б остановиться и плотно заняться снятием отека и воспаления, которые на тот момент я думаю уже были не маленькими и таблетка совершенно не помогали. Но я все же решилась еще раз довериться любимому доктору. В результате через 3 недели хождения на сеансы и активного хождения пешком(было сказано продолжать ходить) мне стало больно ходить, ездить на машине, даже в качестве пассажира, одеваться, а в одно прекрасное утро я просто не смогла встать с постели. Я достаточно терпеливий человек, но ТАКОЙ боли ещет никогда в жизни не испытывала. В общем дальше все просто: скорая, капельницы, обезпаливающие, полупостельный режим, корсет.
Примечательно, что когда я в субботу 10.10.09 позвонила в клинику и со слезами попросила пригласить доктора к телефону, сообщив о своем состоянии его помошнице, мне было сказано, что он занят с пациентами и не может подойти, а также предложено найти кого-нибудь, кто мог бы уколоть мне укольчик ) после чего прийти на прием в понедельник. Ни в понедельник ни во вторник, ни до сих пор никто из клиники мне так и не перезвонил ( понятно что я для них - ужет отработанный материал и негативная статистика).
ВОТ ТАКАЯ ВОТ ИСТОРИЯ

Может Данилов действительно кому-то реально помог, он производит впечатление очено грамотного и позитивного человека. Но такого, мягко говоря, наплевательского и халатного отношения именно в тот момент, когда становилось все хуже и хуже, и когда при грамотном лечении можно было бы не допустить того, что случилось, я не ожидала.
Если б знала раньше, что некоторые грыжи сами по себе имеют тенденцию к уменьшению (начиталась уже сейчас тут на Форуме), не повелась бы на красивые обещания и не выбросила бы кучу денег на ветер.

Кстати, это правда что роль ЛФК, тракций, мануалки, любых медикаментозных и аппаратных методик в лечении грыж Данилов отрицает, несмотря на обширную противоположную практику.


----------



## ElenaV (18 Окт 2009)

*Негативное влияние ЛФК*

Наверное, если бы метод вертеброревитологии (существует как я поняла 7 лет) был действительно панацеей, его бы уже перенимало все прогрессивное медицинское сообщество. И опыт - сын ошибок трудных... nea


----------



## Soboleva (23 Окт 2009)

*Негативное влияние ЛФК*



ElenaV написал(а):


> СПАСИБО за инфу, уважаемая   Nuwa.
> Мое любопытство по поводу методики Данилова не праздное и к рекламе никакого отношения не имеет.
> Привожу голые факты



ElenaV, может надо было с голых фактов и начинать? Тогда бы не возникло сомнений, относительно имеющейся проблемы лично у вас.
Вы же должны понимимать, что каждый из нас прошел свой белезненный путь. Каждый из нас, читает горькие описания обостренного состояния другого. И внимательно вчитывается в ответ врачей на форуме.
Все вместе, мы изучаем и саму болезнь. Поэтому я так негативно отношусь к тем, кто пиарит "свой" исключительный метод, а в качестве подтверждения вывешивает сахарную морковку, в виде грамот и поздравлений Путина!
Поэтому примите мои извинения и сожаления относительно вашего случая.aiwan


----------



## valerka_nd (23 Дек 2009)

Приветствую всех, кого судьба привела на этот форум.
Скурпулезно перечитав все сообщения, решил поведать свои "голые факты".
Мне 30 лет, с детства занимаюсь (занимался) спортом. Стремление добиться результатов заставляло тяжело работать в спортзале, и со временем я перешел на серьезные веса. Спортивное питание и химию не употреблял принципиально, поэтому выкладывался на все сто. Рабочие веса доросли до 200 кг в свободном весе. Мечтой было выступить на соревнованиях (порой надоедает "грызть гранит науки", знаете...).

Спинка время от времени побаливала, но я не обращал внимания: поболит и пройдет. И вот в прошлом году (сентябрь 2008) спина опять заболела и больше не перестает по сей день. Боль переходила из области поясницы в левую ногу. Поняв, что мое положение серьезно, я начал обращаться к разным врачам и специалистам. МРТ сделали сразу и диагноз поставили сразу: грыжа межпозвоночного диска в поясничном отделе (как результат работы с тяжелыми весами, и сидячей работы в офисе). 

Еще несколько месяцев походил в зал, делая легкие упражнения, а затем вообще перестал. На мечте о соревнованиях поставил крест.
Ближе к делу - о лечении. Судьба забросила меня в город-герой Егер, где я работаю инженером. Городок небольшой, но своих специалистов тоже хватает. 

Чем меня лечили: электротерапия, мануальная терапия, различные упражнения, мази, пластери, таблетки и т.д. и т.п.
Результат - нулевой. Ни хуже, ни лучше.
Лихорадочно роюсь в интернете в поисках врача в Киеве. На запрос "лечение грыжи диска" выдает множество клиник. Звоню в каждую по очереди. Ответ у всех примерно одинаковый: "Приезжайте, будем лечить. Курс длиться несколько недель. Цена визита - такая-то..".
Очень напоминает здешних врачей, которые отправляли меня друг к другу, выкачав денег по-максимуму. "Ну что вам теперь не легче? Ну тогда вот вам визиточка еще врача..."

Когда меня в очередной раз направили к врачу, у которого я уже был, я решил, что круг замкнулся.. Очень стало обидно и противно. Просто снимают деньги. Всем наплевать на результат. Дают рецепты со своими подписями на нереально дорогущие препараты типа Гербалайфа...
Ну если вы знаете, что вам грыжу не вылечить - так и скажите! Вы же клятву Гиппократа давали...

Дорогой друг, - скажете вы, - ты тему форума читал?
Зачекайте плз, дали буде...

Работаю на немецкую кампанию. Немцы - ребята экономные, интернет на работе не дают. Есть доступ только на сайт Википедии. Открываю раздел "Грыжа позвоночного диска" и вижу внизу ссылку на статью доктора Данилова. Читаю. Звоню в Киев и слышу нечто отличное от привычных мне ответов: "Г-н Данилов должен сначала посмотреть на ваши снимки МРТ, а затем он скажет, показано вам лечение его методом или нет."
Ну-у-у, это уже радует. По крайней мере не очень похоже на собирание денег с несчастных больных. Сканирую МРТ, отправляю туда. Мне приходит ответ: "Лечение методом Данилова вам показано". Собственно я и не сомневался, т.к., сравнивая свой снимок со снимками пациентов из разных статей, я понимаю, что мой случай не самый ужасный.
Вот он, мой спаситель! Начинаю планировать отпуск для поездки в Киев на месяц. Договариваюсь с начальником, коплю отгулы и т.д.

Вот на днях решил почитать отзывы о методе Данилова в интернете, пришел на этот сайт. 
Читаю... многие вообще не слышали о таком методе... (странно, врачи вроде знают хорошо друг-друга, да и фамилия "Данилов И.М." - 5-я по списку, если его набрать в Google)... 

Вот г-н Владимир В. тактично намекает, что "пан Данилов довольно хорошо известен в определенных кругах". В каких кругах и чем известен, к сожалению умалчивается.
Может быть расскажете по-подробнее? Как говорится, сказали "А" - говорите и "В". Может это сэкономит чье-то время и средства. Я бы лучше поехал на отдых вместо месяца в Киеве, если метод не эффективен.

Далее парочка хороших отзывов...

И вдруг, О Боже! Я попадаю на просто разгромную статью о лечении у товарища Данилова. Некий пользователь ElenaV пишет, что г-н Данилов ее чуть в магилу не загнал. Хотя, постойте, постойте...
Листаем страницы форума назад и видим. Тот же самый пользователь ElenaV открывал тему "*Метод ВЕРТЕБРОРЕВИТОЛОГИИ Данилова И. М*"... ДВА ДНЯ НАЗАД! 
15.10.2009 человек понятия не имел об этом методе и очень интересовался:
https://www.medhouse.ru/forum7/thread7664.html
Спустя 2 дня (17.10.2009) этот же человек выкладывает ужасную историю лечения, начавшуюся в 2008 году. 
Поискал подобный рассказ в интернете - не нашел. Значит здесь первоисточник. Ничего не понимаю.. Заказная статья? Или метод Данилова так ужасен в отдельных случаях? Может не про себя пишет?.. Да нет, вроде везде от 1-го лица...
Опять стало противно за всё и за всех. Последняя надежда - все к черту..

А время идет... спина болит... в спорт зал не хожу... - превращаюсь в медведя..


----------



## nuwa (24 Дек 2009)

valerka_nd написал(а):


> Опять стало противно за всё и за всех. Последняя надежда - все к черту..
> 
> А время идет... спина болит... в спорт зал не хожу... - превращаюсь в медведя..



Валера, а что Вам мешает создать на форуме свою тему, выложить *описание МРТ*, выложить снимки, какое лечение проходили, какие были результаты.
Желательно, конечно, перевести МРТ, т.к. венгерским на форуме вряд ли кто владеет. 

И посмотреть, что скажут уважаемые наши специалисты. Ну чем не вариант для поиска выхода из положения?


----------



## oleg (2 Фев 2010)

Здравствуйте, Валерка, если вас интересует метод И.М. Данилова могу рассказать. В данный момент я у него лечусь, буду проходить 2 курс.


----------



## vados82 (3 Фев 2010)

oleg написал(а):


> Здравствуйте Валерка если вас интересует метод И.М. Данилова могу рассказать в данный момент я у него лечусь буду проходить 2 курс.



Добрый день.

Меня интересует метод Данилова. Можно по подробней? Что вы лечите? Вам помогает?

Спасибаaiwan


----------



## AIR (3 Фев 2010)

И мне интересен такой метод ! Даже самому странно , что только что прочитал о нём. Давно уже не слышал о чудесных методиках и препаратах :blush200:. А здесь даже само название - это очень серьёзная заявка на успех ! Действительно сеанс длится 5 минут ? И чем же на нём занимаются ? И правда ли курс состоит из 26 ежедневных сеансов ? Часто ли такие курсы и сколько их необходимо... По снимкам МРТ отбирают пациентов для лечения с большими грыжами и серьёзными проблемами.?..


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (4 Фев 2010)

На некоторых киевских сайтах имеется краткое описание методики пана Данилова. Ничего, кроме улыбки, подобные опусы вызвать не могут. Но некоторым здоровым "больным" помогает.


----------



## AIR (4 Фев 2010)

А мне например давно знающие люди говорили ,что лечить нужно здоровых - и эффект хороший , и  известность с заработком обеспечены !good


----------



## oleg (9 Фев 2010)

Вот пока у нас существуют такие мануальные терапевты как Владимир В методы таких людей, как Данилов и не особо перенимают, хотя я думаю, чтобы это перенять , для этого ты должен быть врач от бога как говорится. Но я думаю что ему реклама не нужна его метод говорит сам за себя. И когда к нему в приёмный покой вползают люди в полном смысле этого слова с грыжами по 15мм и не с одной. Люди, от которых в Киеве уже все отказались и кроме операции, причём срочной, им уже ничего не рекомендовано вот таких людей он и лечит я это видел сам. Я за эти 26 дней столько историй услышал и благодарностей в адрес Данилова что уже не в чём не сомневаюсь хотя по началу тоже было такое. Поэтому и поехал к нему из Москвы. При мне к нему вошла женщина, как потом я услышал, она тоже из Москвы у нею были проблемы с шейным позвонком. Данилов посмотрел снимки и сказал: мы вам помочь не  можем, у вас уже между двух позвонков нет диска, то есть они почти срослись между сабой. Он сказал, что вам надо было быть у нас года 3 назад, а сейчас у вас и начал ей перечислять все симптомы, которые у неё есть. Я реально увидел, как у женщины расширяются глаза, она ведь про это ему ничего не говорила. Он спросил где же вас лечили она сказала в Москве объездила всё. Я думаю информации к размышлению достаточно пока. Если кому что интересно напишу, а спорить, кто лучше - не буду. Как правило, о враче судят по количеству вылечаных им пациентов, у Данилова их сотни. У меня протрузия L4-L5 0,3 и грыжа L5-S1 0,8. А вообще если хотите подробно, то в яндаксе наберите заветное слово нашей темы зайдите на сайт более подробной информации вам не найти  ну а нюансы и тонкости кому интересно расскажу.


----------



## vados82 (9 Фев 2010)

oleg написал(а):


> Вот пока у нас существуют такие мануальные терапевты, как Владимир В методы таких людей, как Данилов и не особо перенимают, хотя я думаю чтобы это перенять , для этого ты должен быть врач от бога как говорится.Но я думаю что ему реклама не нужна его метод говорит сам за себя.



Можно по подробней что именно вам там делают и как помогает????nea
Просто если там мануалка мне противопаказано.nono
Спасибоaiwan


----------



## abelar (9 Фев 2010)

oleg написал(а):


> Вот пока у нас существуют такие мануальные терапевты как Владимир В .


Пока у нас существуют такие врачи как Владимир В, наша практическая медицина еще держится в рамках доказательности....
Отшить пациентку, да еще отчитать ее в духе: "...Кто ж вас так лечил? Как же после этого я буду вас спасать?..." - большого ума не надо...
Всяких методов много. В том числе и суггестивных. Наверное многие из них, со временем займут достойное место....
Только пока, в конечном итоге, пациент приходит к таким как Уважаемый д-р Владимир В. И, если он считает, что для консервативной помощи еще есть резервы - делает. Если считает, что эти резервы исчерпаны - направляет к хирургу. Как и должно быть....aiwan


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Фев 2010)

> "...Кто ж вас так лечил? Как же после этого я буду вас спасать?..." - большого ума не надо...





> Просто если там мануалка мне противопаказано.


Так почему противопоазано?


----------



## oleg (10 Фев 2010)

Я сам не врач поэтому я могу рассказывать только свои ощущения. Я тоже очень много раз слышал от многих врачей что мануалка при грыжах противопоказана Но ни один мануальный терапевт вам никогда этого не скажет. Потому что они этим лечат,вовсяком случаи они так считают. Грамотный мануальщик никогда не приченит вам вреда. Монипуляции с позвоночником,это вообще интересная штука то ,что ему не вредит ,то обезательно помогает или лечит так считают. На самом деле это называется снятие болевых симптомов заболевания на неопределённый срок и за это вы платите бешанные деньги. Вертеброревиталогия это не мануалка. Если по научному это глубокий вертибральный массаж. Он руками вам растягивает позвонки именно там где увас грыжа и как то их фексирует в таком положении на какое то время связками и тем самым уменьшая давление на диск ,а диску свойственна регенирация и так как давление на него уменьшано это происходит гораздо быстрее.У наших врачей существует догма это не возможно в диске 6 атмосфер его растинуть можно только танком  и тд. и тп. Я не знаю, что там происходит я не академик ,но метод работает и это факт.

Добавлено через 12 минут


abelar написал(а):


> Пока у нас существуют такие врачи как Владимир В, наша практическая медицина еще держится в рамках доказательности....
> Отшить пациентку, да еще отчитать ее в духе: "...Кто ж вас так лечил? Как же после этого я буду вас спасать?..." - большого ума не надо...
> Всяких методов много. В том числе и суггестивных. Наверное многие из них, со временем займут достойное место....
> Только пока, в конечном итоге, пациент приходит к таким как Уважаемый д-р Владимир В. И, если он считает, что для консервативной помощи еще есть резервы - делает. Если считает, что эти резервы исчерпаны - направляет к хирургу. Как и должно быть....aiwan



Дорогой вы наверно чего то не поняли прочитав моё сообщение. Я вам про это и пишу что врач увидел, что данному человеку он уже своим методом помочь не сможет, потому ,что диска уже нет и нечего восстанавливать ,позвонки срослись.  Он сказал об этом сразу и не стал пудрить мозги и брать деньги за лечение. Я тоже считаю что методов очень много ,но хороши именно те которые лечат ,а не снимают симптомы заболевания даже на большой срок И ещё одна ремарочка про Данилова ,на Украине знают многие ,едут люди  с Измаила  и даже слышал ,что из рады многие его навещают ,а про Владимира В я не слышал.Я думаю ,что если человек был бы  шарлотан ,надо не особо много времени, чтобы это понять. Да знаю ободном случаи, когда он не смог помоч одной женщине ,ей провели 2 курса но грыжа не ушла, а лишь уменьшилась на 4мм и боли не прошли с чем это связанно я не знаю. Каждый организм это индевидуальность, поэтому я не говорю ,что всё так прекрасно ,но если эти случаи 1 на 50 то это уже хорошо. И пожалуйста если вам не трудно, напишите как лечит Владимир В и чем он так хорош. Спасибо.  Я много слышал ,что Украина стала почти мекка по лечению позвоночника ,много разных методов лечения и каждый старается хвалить свой. Со мной лежали 11 человек я из них был самый ходячий. 4 из них убежали прямо с операционного стола. 3 проходили уже 3 курс после почти полной неподвижности ,они уже свободно ходили ,я надеюсь вы догадываетесь ,что мне говорили эти люди. Один говорил я настолько отчаялся что просто хотел смерти, он проходил 3 курс ,ходил как нормальный человек ,я думаю вы понимаете кто для него стал Данилов. У меня нет желания воспевать здесь того или иного врача. Я не хочу никому делать рекламу. Я просто пишу про то ,что видел и про то, что слышал. Хотя когда я туда собирался первый раз я не нашёл ниодного отзыва, хотя очень хотел знать как там и что ,вот поэтому я это и пишу.Я пока тоже не знаю как у меня всё будет дальше, поживём увидим.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (10 Фев 2010)

В контексте рассматриваемой темы вспомнился "гарик" Игоря Губермана:
 У всех по замыслу Творца - 
 Своя ума и духа зона,
 Житейский опыт мудреца -
 Иной, чем опыт ***озвона.
 (Губерман И. Иерусалимские гарики. - М.:"Политекст", 1994)


----------



## oleg (10 Фев 2010)

Владимир В. написал(а):


> В контексте рассматриваемой темы вспомнился "гарик" Игоря Губермана:
> У всех по замыслу Творца -
> Своя ума и духа зона,
> Житейский опыт мудреца -
> ...



Думаю ,что вы не особо умный врач ,если считаете себя Мудрецом.   Важнее ,что о вас скажут люди aiwan

Добавлено через 19 минут


Владимир В. написал(а):


> На некоторых киевских сайтах имеется краткое описание методики пана Данилова. Ничего, кроме улыбки, подобные опусы вызвать не могут. Но некоторым здоровым "больным" помогает.



А по поводу здоровых людей скажу ,что метод пана Данилова ,как вы его называете, был создан им как альтернатива хирургическому вмешательству. Так что ,лечатся у него те люди которые к нему преползают, которые уже лечились по всему Киеву, от которых отказались уже все  мудрецы. И кроме операции ,им ничего не показано. Вот таких здоровых он и лечит. И самое главное ,что это не моё мнение, это факт. А  факты как вы знаете дорогой Владимир вещь упрямая.


----------



## nuwa (10 Фев 2010)

Олег, будьте так любезны, если у Вас хватило сил ввязаться в защиту метода Данилова и писать такие огромные, практически не читаемые, тексты. То умейте достойно парировать оппоненту, не скатываясь до банальных оскорблений.


----------



## Wild (10 Фев 2010)

Олег, вот знаете, я не врач. И я с вами в этой дискуссии был бы наравне. 
А вот спорить с дипломированным специалистом - это не то, что иррационально, а вообще проявление невероятного хамства. 
Я периодически читаю этот форум и вижу, как Владимир В. действительно помогает людям, хоть и меня отправил к психотерапевту без оснований. Но на то, видимо, были причины. 
К чему я веду... Вы ведь обычный человек, на каких основаниях вы можете взять на себя ответственность за критику методов лечения, в которых вы не разбираетесь? Вы умеете читать снимки МРТ, делать массажи и выворачивать шею? Уверен, что нет. 
Так о чем вообще разговор, господин?


----------



## AIR (10 Фев 2010)

Тема то как оживилась ! Прямо почитать приятно ! Если действительно грыжа уменьшилась на 4 мм. то это прекраснейший ( на мой взгляд ) результат. good Лично я в своей практике честно говоря даже и не припомню , как не стыдно в этом признаться :blush200: Грыжа в 0.8 и протрузия в 0.3 также впечатляет - я почему то считал раньше такие случаи несерьёзными чтобы даже упоминать о них , а может быть и совершенно зря. Почему то никогда не отказываюсь от пациентов с деформацией позвонков , сросшимися позвонками , шипами , нестабильностью и т.д. - может потому , что считаю ,,если не я то кто же им поможет ?,, .  Если у пациента уменьшится головокружение , он сможет наступать на ногу , уменьшится болевой синдром и т.д. пусть даже всего на несколько лет -я даже такой малый эффект считаю веским основанием для работы с пациентом...:blush200: Удачи.aiwan
P.S. Опять же напоминаю , что это всего лишь моё частное мнение...:nyam:


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Фев 2010)

Не понимаю, в чем проблема.
Эффективеность есть. Эффективность не 100%, как и положено.
Какая эффективность, никто не определял.
На представленных снимках, ревитологии дисков нет.
Есть "ревитология" боли и объема движений.
Вот и хорошо.


----------



## oleg (11 Фев 2010)

nuwa написал(а):


> Олег, будьте так любезны, если у Вас хватило сил ввязаться в защиту метода Данилова и писать такие огромные, практически не читаемые, тексты. То умейте достойно парировать оппоненту, не скатываясь до банальных оскорблений.



Уважаемые администраторы, я никогда не оскорбляю людей первым, могу себе это позволить только в ответ. Если вы это не заметили по отношению ко мне. Я просто приношу свои извиненияaiwan

Добавлено через 9 минут


Wild написал(а):


> Олег, вот знаете, я не врач. И я с вами в этой дискуссии был бы наравне.
> А вот спорить с дипломированным специалистом - это не то, что иррационально, а вообще проявление невероятного хамства.
> Я периодически читаю этот форум и вижу, как Владимир В. действительно помогает людям, хоть и меня отправил к психотерапевту без оснований. Но на то, видимо, были причины.
> К чему я веду... Вы ведь обычный человек, на каких основаниях вы можете взять на себя ответственность за критику методов лечения, в которых вы не разбираетесь? Вы умеете читать снимки МРТ, делать массажи и выворачивать шею? Уверен, что нет.
> Так о чем вообще разговор, господин?



Уважаемый Wild пожалуйста почитайте внимательно все сообщения. Не я критикую методы лечения других специалистов я наобород считаю что работающих методов очень много. Я просто защищаю метод Данилова, который критикуют специалисты считая ,что это бред ,не пытаясь даже вникнуть в него. А я просто пишу что он работает и я сам это видел. А пишу я это для тех кому это интересно ,потому,что сам когда-то искал такую информацию. Спасибо.

Добавлено через 20 минут


AIR написал(а):


> Тема то как оживилась ! Прямо почитать приятно ! Если действительно грыжа уменьшилась на 4 мм. то это прекраснейший ( на мой взгляд ) результат. good Лично я в своей практике честно говоря даже и не припомню , как не стыдно в этом признаться :blush200: Грыжа в 0.8 и протрузия в 0.3 также впечатляет - я почему то считал раньше такие случаи несерьёзными чтобы даже упоминать о них , а может быть и совершенно зря. Почему то никогда не отказываюсь от пациентов с деформацией позвонков , сросшимися позвонками , шипами , нестабильностью и т.д. - может потому , что считаю ,,если не я то кто же им поможет ?,, .  Если у пациента уменьшится головокружение , он сможет наступать на ногу , уменьшится болевой синдром и т.д. пусть даже всего на несколько лет -я даже такой малый эффект считаю веским основанием для работы с пациентом...:blush200: Удачи.aiwan
> P.S. Опять же напоминаю , что это всего лишь моё частное мнение...:nyam:



Уважаемый AIR спешу ответить вам,да Данилов на лечение берёт не всех Он берёт только тех кому по его мнению может помочь его метод. Его метод работает на восстановления межпозвоночного диска,а когда восстанавливать уже нечего,он посоветовал пациенту медикоментозное лечение. Разве он не прав?


----------



## AIR (11 Фев 2010)

Думаю что Данилов совершенно прав - если может помочь , то берётся . Если сознаёт что помочь не может - отказывается. К сожалению бывает и так , что помочь явно не может , а активно берётся за лечение. С другой стороны ничего потрясающего в его подходе не вижу...


----------



## oleg (11 Фев 2010)

AIR написал(а):


> Думаю что Данилов совершенно прав - если может помочь , то берётся . Если сознаёт что помочь не может - отказывается. К сожалению бывает и так , что помочь явно не может , а активно берётся за лечение. С другой стороны ничего потрясающего в его подходе не вижу...



В вашей практике есть такие случаи что на МРТ 2 грыжи одна 8мм, другая 12мм,а после его 3 курсов и  по прохождению 1,5 года эти грыжи на МРТ просто не обнаружены. Сказка скажете вы. Но результаты МРТ это показывают. И пациенты об этом говорят. Если в этом нет ничего потрясающего и каждый лечущий врач может этим похвастоться,значить так оно и есть.   Да хотел бы ещё поинтересоваться вы считаете что грыжа L5-S1 8мм  это не серьёзно? Значит я почти здорвый человек


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Фев 2010)

oleg написал(а):


> В вашей практике есть такие случаи что на МРТ 2 грыжи одна 8мм, другая 12мм,а после его 3 курсов и  по прохождению 1,5 года эти грыжи на МРТ просто не обнаружены. Сказка скажете вы. Но результаты МРТ это показывают. И пациенты об этом говорят. Если в этом нет ничего потрясающего и каждый лечущий врач может этим похвастоться,значить так оно и есть.   Да хотел бы ещё поинтересоваться вы считаете что грыжа L5-S1 8мм  это не серьёзно? Значит я почти здорвый человек



Таких случаев сотни у каждого врача.
Только, кто-то не может делать снимки, а те кто могут, уже давно не хвастают этим.
При защите диссертаций, такие заявления не проходят утверждения, именно потому, что это норма для большинства случаев. К сожалению норма не для всех! Проблема-то вот с этими "не всеми".
Проблема не в том, что грыжа уменьшается а в том, что бы она уменьшалась у большинства, и в короткое время.
Есть импортная работа, где доказано, что через два года самочувствие оперированных и не оперированных (консервативное лечение или просто "терпёж") пациентов - одинаковое.
Только один мучился месяц, другой полтора года.
Но, это удачный исход, а неудачный-инвалидность.
Только процент неудачных, инвалидность после операции, меньше чем процент при отказе от операции (при наличии показаний).

Несогласие врачи выражают не с методом, а с подачей, рекламой, метода.

У меня на сайте написано - безоперационное лечение грыж диска.

Если я напишу - безоперационное ИЗЛЕЧИВАНИЕ грыж диска, поверьте количество пациентов резко увеличиться.
А потом на приеме, я отсею, тех у кого есть показания к операции, оставлю тех, кто покрепче духом, тех, кому не надо спешить на работу, или работа позволяет долго лечиться. Распишу лечение на полгода (к капельцам, блокадам, физиотерапии, мануальной терапии, правильному поведению и ЛФК добавлю время), то поверьте получу под 100% эффективности.

Обратите внимание, речь идет не о размерах грыжи диска.


----------



## oleg (12 Фев 2010)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Таких случаев сотни у каждого врача.
> Только, кто-то не может делать снимки, а те кто могут, уже давно не хвастают этим.
> При защите диссертаций, такие заявления не проходят утверждения, именно потому, что это норма для большинства случаев. К сожалению норма не для всех! Проблема-то вот с этими "не всеми".
> Проблема не в том, что грыжа уменьшается а в том, что бы она уменьшалась у большинства, и в короткое время.
> ...



Наверно вы безусловно правы. Но тут ещё речь идёт о том чтобы не навредить. Данилов старается как можно меньше использовать медикаментозное лечение только в очень тяжёлых случаях. Знаете сколько там залеченных пациентов с посаженными почками и печенью. И как нестранно,но я слышал о большом количестве рецедивов именно после операций.Поэтому они считают,что если есть хотя бы минимальная возможность не делать операцию, лучше её не делать.Кстати у него очень много людей лечаться после рецедивов от операций,на моем курсе было двое и все как один говорят если бы мы раньше знали ,что нас вылечат, от операции бы отказались. Самое главное меня поражает то,что у врачей нет никакой общей теории по лечению этого заболевания. Как я уже говорил выше я от многих врачей слышал,что мануалка при грыжах противопоказана, другие говорят,что только этим и спасёшься и это не спор делетантов это говорят К.М.Н. Люди впервые стокнувшись с этой проблемой не знают,что делать. А вы говорите споры про метод


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Фев 2010)

О том и разговор, что не о методе, а о способе подачи.


----------



## oleg (12 Фев 2010)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> О том и разговор, что не о методе, а о способе подачи.



Тогда я не пойму, почему всем не нравится как Данилов описывает свой метод на сайте. На мой взгляд, там нет ничего рекламного нет, если конечно не считать, что сам сайт это уже реклама. Там всё очень подробно описано и подкреплено фактами. Человек просто описывает, как всё это начиналось и как двигалось. Причём всё это описано достаточно простым языком для простого обывателя. Загадка, почему это так всех раздражает.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Фев 2010)

Раздражает!
Отнюдь, все обычно, просто пациенты почему-то делают вывод о том, что они ВЫЛЕЧИВАЮТ грыжи дисков.
А при попытке объяснить им, что это стандартный набор методик лечения боли в спине, с обычной картиной течения процесса регрессирования грыжи диска, с нормальным уменьшением размеров  грыжи жиска как у большинства людей - все это, как правило, вызывает реакцию обиды и стремления защищать специалиста. Своеобразный "стокгольмский синдром".
Хотя, обратите внимание, никто и плохого слова не сказал про доктора.


----------



## oleg (13 Фев 2010)

Возможно это так, хотя речь действительно идёт про восстановления диска. Но согласитесь какой список лечения предложили вы + медикаментозное лечение. А он всё это делает вертебральным массажем. При этом речь тоже не идёт про размеры грыжи, я думаю это уже большое дело, при этом опять повторюсь, он никогда не отправляет людей на операцию, а вытягивает их сам и получает тот же результат. У него очень много отказников. А среди людей я думаю,что он популярен тем ,что к нему обращаются уже как к последней инстанции. А не берёт он только тех, где его метод бессилен, потому что любыми способами он не работает.


----------



## abelar (13 Фев 2010)

Уважаемый oleg ! В *науке*, особенно экспериментальной, есть принцип: если опыт может быть успешно и неоднократно повторен другими исследователями, то он признается научной общественностью, даже если идет вразрез со старыми представлениями... 
Если в методе уважаемого д-ра Данилова есть *что-то*, что не было описано и успешно применялось - низкий ему поклон! А, если он при этом сможет научить этому своего коллегу - брошу все, нижайше попрошусь в ученики, денег заплачу, буду полы мыть в кабинете, халаты стирать... Даже, если это только крупица нового знания....



oleg написал(а):


> А не берёт он только тех где его метод бессилен,потому ,что любыми способами он не работает.


...Ну, так то  и мы можем.....
Врач ОБЯЗАН брать всех. Если не позволяют квалификация или технические условия - ОБЯЗАН направить к другому специалисту...
Причем к конкретному. И не со словами: "Что с Вами делать не знаю, только не ходите к мануальщикам и к хирургам...."


----------



## oleg (13 Фев 2010)

В том-то и заключается уникальность хорошего специалиста, что его не каждый может повторить. И вы правы принимают лишь те методы, которыми могут воспользоваться все, а иначе вы просто становитесь белой вороной. И как правило, это не только в медицине. Как не странно, умных и талантливых людей в нашей стране не любят.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Фев 2010)

Между умными и талантливыми, большая пропасть!aiwan
Все талантливые, признаны.
Умные, далеко не все!


----------



## oleg (14 Фев 2010)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Между умными и талантливыми, большая пропасть!aiwan
> Все талантливые, признаны.
> Умные, далеко не все!



Это не значит,что таланты не возникают снова. Если бы вы знали сколько в нашей стране не признанных талантов. Я бы вообще взял на себя смелость сказать,что только на них всё и держится


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Фев 2010)

Согласен, только вот проблема в том, что талант не должен обещать того, чего не происходит!aiwan


----------



## oleg (14 Фев 2010)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Согласен, только вот проблема в том, что талант не должен обещать того, чего не происходит!aiwan



А вот это уже надо выяснять происходит это на самом деле или нет. Но как показывает практика не кому это не интересно. Я опять же не хочу не кого обежать читал как то рассказ человека который лечился в Израиле вот он говорил что там простая медсестра знает вдвое больше чем на врач. Гораздо проще зарабатывать деньги так. Есть такой генетик П.П. Гаряев великий человек, все свои работы он подтверждает опытами в своей лаборатории в Канаде. Он признан везде в Америке в Японии, а наши академики РАМН говорят нет этого не может быть,потому,что не может быть никогда. Вот и весь разговор


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Фев 2010)

Что ж, будем ждать, когда заниматься дискоревиталогией будут за границей и поедем туда учиться.
Медицина-это прикладная наука. Она основана на законах фундаментальных наук (физики, химии, механики и биологии).
Фундаментальные науки, надеюсь пока, не видят возможности восстановления диска консервативными способами.
Представленные доказательства не выдерживают научной критики.
Ненаучные разговоры, которыми мы занимаемся, не добавляют к процессу положительных "вестов".
Тут изначально нарушены понятия.
Понятия о ревитализации и понятия о устранении болевого синдрома.

Боль отступает, и это не требует доказательства, чаще всего, это требует времени.
Диск не восстанавливается, и это не требует доказательства, чаще всего, требует правильного описания снимков.


----------



## oleg (15 Фев 2010)

Да пока это не доказано, я с вами согласен. Главное, чтобы все гениальные открытия вовремя доходили до наших учёных умов, которые сидят в РАМН. И всё же нельзя считать, что если об этом пока не знает наука, то этого не существует. Возможно такой, как Данилов и сделает когда-нибудь своё открытие и над ним так же по началу будут смеяться. Так когда-то не верили библейскому писанию, зачатию от святого духа. А именно это и доказал Гаряев в своей волновой генетике, хотя его до сих пор не признают. А человек создан по образу и подобию, а соответственно его организм совершенен, надо только правильно искать точки восстановления. P/S
А общих взглядов на лечения этого заболевания как я уже писал нет. Вчера чисто случайно наткнулся на Киевский форум, есть про позвоночник. Один парень пишет, что его брат лечил грыжу в Америке, правда не пишет как. Он говорит, что в Америке мануальная терапия при лечении грыж вообще запрещена законом, наверно это должно о чём-то говорить.


----------



## abelar (15 Фев 2010)

oleg написал(а):


> Тогда я не пойму, почему всем не нравится как Данилов описывает свой метод на сайте.


Наверное потому, что это очень похоже на мануальную терапию, "которая в америке запрещена законом...."


----------



## nuwa (15 Фев 2010)

Олег, я Вас очень прошу, давайте не будем касаться вопросов богословия. Тут точек зрения у участников форума ничуть не меньше, если не больше, чем на способы лечения межпозвонковых грыж. Это очень деликатные вопросы отнюдь не для обсуждения на медицинском форуме.


----------



## oleg (15 Фев 2010)

abelar написал(а):


> Наверное потому, что это очень похоже на мануальную терапию, "которая в Америке запрещена законом...."



Ну если вы так пишите, тогда вы точно должны знать, что является мануальной терапией и что в неё входит, если вы мне это напишите, буду вам очень признателен. Моё мнение такое - не всё, что похоже на мануальную терапию, ей является. Поверьте мне, в своё время тоже делали мануалку, я могу почувствовать разницу.


----------



## Элен (16 Фев 2010)

О, новые пациенты из клиники появились, что не может не радовать . 

Прочитала всю ветку, ну что тут сказать? У большинства интересная позиция - если я так сказал, значит, это не существует. Причем, абсолютно не важно, что накоплена серьезная научная и теоретическая и прикладная база, что излечены сотни благодарных пациентов, что все реально проверить и убедиться самому.

Добавлено через 3 минуты


oleg написал(а):


> В том-то и заключается уникальность хорошего специалиста, что его не каждый может повторить. И вы правы принимают лишь те методы, которыми могут воспользоваться все, а иначе вы просто становитесь белой вороной. И как правило, это не только в медицине. Как не странно, умных и талантливых людей в нашей стране не любят.



Олег, это не совсем верно. Метод работает вне зависимости от личности врача, чему доказательство - по крайней мере двое учеников доктора Данилова, которых лично приходилось в свое время видеть во время лечения, и которые до сих пор успешно практикуют в Украине - Леонид Ильяшенко и Федор Олийнык.

Добавлено через 8 минут


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Согласен, только вот проблема в том, что талант не должен обещать того, чего не происходит!aiwan



Доктор Ступин, если можно, проясните Вашу позицию. Вы пишите, что не увидели на снимках ревитологии. 

Интересно, если на снимках видно уменьшение, а то и полное исчезновение грыжи, пациента не мучают боли и подобное состояние длится годами - что еще нужно, чтобы говорить об эффективном методе ИЗЛЕЧЕНИЯ, а не лечения???

Добавлено через 12 минут


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Что ж, будем ждать, когда заниматься дискоревиталогией будут за границей и поедем туда учиться.
> Медицина-это прикладная наука. Она основана на законах фундаментальных наук (физики, химии, механики и биологии).
> Фундаментальные науки, надеюсь пока, не видят возможности восстановления диска консервативными способами.
> Представленные доказательства не выдерживают научной критики.
> ...



Ну все как всегда - нет пророка в своем отечестве. Интересно, а за что РАМ присвоила тогда Данилову звание академика? За голословные, не подтвержденные фактами, утверждения?  

Хотелось бы услышать от Вас научную критику этого метода. А еще лучше - посмотреть Вашу коллекцию снимков, показывающих эффективность Вашего метода и истории вылеченных пациентов. Тогда это будет предметный разговор.


----------



## юрок (16 Фев 2010)

Я вот чего думаю - болезнь в принципе у всех похожа, и причины, и следствие, и течение,  а  вот способов вылечить просто масса, почему так? Причем кому что помогает.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Фев 2010)

> Доктор Ступин, если можно, проясните Вашу позицию. Вы пишите, что не увидели на снимках ревитологии.
> 
> Интересно, если на снимках видно уменьшение, а то и полное исчезновение грыжи, пациента не мучают боли и подобное состояние длится годами - что еще нужно, чтобы говорить об эффективном методе ИЗЛЕЧЕНИЯ, а не лечения???
> 
> Хотелось бы услышать от Вас научную критику этого метода. А еще лучше - посмотреть Вашу коллекцию снимков, показывающих эффективность Вашего метода и истории вылеченных пациентов. Тогда это будет предметный разговор.



Не хочу повторять сказанное.
Уменьшение размеров грыжи диска, это норма в большинстве случаев, вопрос времени, а не метода.
А методы, различные, ускоряют норму.

А в тех случая, когда нет нормы, тогда и на операцию.
Представьте сколько людей с грыжами и только единицы, прооперированы.


----------



## Элен (17 Фев 2010)

Доктор Ступин,

у меня было несколько знакомых с серьезными грыжами и что-то не припомню, чтобы с годами грыжи у них сами собой уменьшались, у большинства происходило с точностью до наоборот - грыжи увеличивались, состояние ухудшалось. Иначе бы к 70-80 годам большинство населения было бы с полностью здоровым позвоночником только благодаря фактору времени. Но этого нет. Поэтому сильно сомневаюсь, что саморассасывание грыж происходит само собой. Опять-таки, любое утверждение в медицине должно быть доказательным. Если есть такие случаи самоизлечения грыж без вмешательств извне, и это явление массовое, его необходимо как минимум подтвердить снимками МРТ - чтобы показать процесс во времени, так сказать. То же самое касается любого метода лечения позвоночника - снимки до и после - самое наглядное доказательство. 

Мне это было важно, например, при выборе метода лечения как любому другому пациенту, желающему сэкономить свое время и деньги - есть ли результат у других, лечившихся до меня, или нет. Поскольку это была единственная клиника, не постеснявшаяся открыто показать результаты лечения, выбор был сделан в ее пользу. О чем ни разу не пожалела.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Фев 2010)

Вот и Слава Богу.
Как, другие, вылечились, уже не важно.aiwan


----------



## oleg (17 Фев 2010)

Уважаемая Элен, весь предмет спора у нас был немножко в другом. Врачей раздражает лишь одно, то что Данилов заявляет, что диск восстанавливается и при правильном лечении со временем восстанавливается полностью. Так как считается, что в современной медицине это не доказано. А соответственно нет никаких научных трудов. А то, что грыжа при любом методе лечения уменьшается и проходит боль на определённый срок, с этим никто не спорит. 
А про МРТ они говорят, что их просто не правильно читают. Поэтому они если могут помочь лечат, если не могут на операцию, это считается нормой.


----------



## юрок (17 Фев 2010)

> Если есть такие случаи самоизлечения грыж без вмешательств извне, и это явление массовое, его необходимо как минимум подтвердить снимками МРТ - чтобы показать процесс во времени, так сказать.


Легко сказать! На целую область только один томограф, и то очередь и за деньги. Знали бы вы сколько грыжевиков не слышали про него никогда.


----------



## Элен (18 Фев 2010)

oleg написал(а):


> Уважаемая Элен, весь предмет спора у нас был немножко в другом. Врачей раздражает лишь одно, то что Данилов заявляет, что диск восстанавливается и при правильном лечении со временем восстанавливается полностью. Так как считается, что в современной медицине это не доказано. А соответственно нет никаких научных трудов.



Пациентам от этого ни холодно, ни жарко. Им бы здоровье восстановить, а когда там соберется дополнительный научный консилиум, чтобы подобные результаты еще раз запротоколировать с умным видом - это дело десятое. Проблема в том, что такой консилиум собрать для введения нового эффективного метода лечения - дело очень хлопотное. К сожалению. 



oleg написал(а):


> А то, что грыжа при любом методе лечения уменьшается и проходит боль на определённый срок, с этим никто не спорит.



С этим утверждением не очень согласна, опять-таки исходя из примера моих знакомых, другие методы лечения которым не помогали даже немного уменьшить боль, не говоря уже о том, чтобы убрать грыжу. Но предмет спорный, статистики опять-таки нет.

Добавлено через 6 минут


юрок написал(а):


> Легко сказать! На целую область только один томограф, и то очередь и за деньги. Знали бы вы сколько грыжевиков не слышали про него никогда.



юрок

это очень слабый аргумент. Вообще не представляю как можно лечить грыжу без снимков, на глаз что ли? Уж на что Данилов костоправ от Бога, с фантастической чувствительностью рук, но и он в обязательном порядке от каждого пациента требует снимки перед началом лечения. А как еще можно наглядно объяснить локализацию и источник боли пациентам? И как потом проводить контроль - что с чем сравнивать, если непонятна исходная ситуация?

Но даже если не брать во внимание Вашу область. Хорошо, ну нет такой аппаратуры или ее очень мало. Но у столичных же клиник таких проблем нет. Поэтому весьма странно отсутствие такой информации в общем и целом по большинству медицинских учреждений.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Фев 2010)

> Поэтому весьма странно отсутствие такой информации в общем и целом по большинству медицинских учреждений.


Потому, что весь мир будет смеяться над таким медицинским учреждением.


----------



## oleg (19 Фев 2010)

Значит из всего сказанного я понял одно,диск востановить нельзя,нет на сегоднешней день аппаратуры которая бы это подтвердила. Вас лечат,грыжи уменьшаются,боль уходит ( у кого как ) и ладно.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Фев 2010)

oleg написал(а):


> Значит из всего сказанного я понял одно,диск востановить нельзя,нет на сегоднешней день аппаратуры которая бы это подтвердила. Вас лечат,грыжи уменьшаются,боль уходит ( у кого как ) и ладно.



Диск восстановить нельзя, и дело не в аппаратуре, а фундаментальных законах жизни. Думаю научимся одновременно восстанавливать диски и отращивать руки и ноги, ну может диски пораньше.
Попытки заменить диски проводятся. Европа и Америка -ставит протезы дисков, Китай пресаживает трупный материал, в Англии пытаются вводить стволовые клетки.
Медицина развивается, но по прежнему задача консервативной медицины помоь организму справиться с проблемой быстрее и с меньшими последствиями.
Вот воспаление легких, стандартное течение 20 дней. Благодаря применению антибиотиков, мы можем вмешаться в процесс (заменить организм и убить микробов) и добиться более быстрого течения заболевания.
Так же и с грыжей диска, благодаря применению консервативных методик, удается добиться более быстрого купирования болевого синдрома и изменения биомеханического статуса, до уровня соответствия новому состоянию организма.
Вот в этих сроках и есть разница у врачей, и то судить можно не по отдельным пациентам, а по эффективности однородной группы пациентов.


----------



## oleg (28 Фев 2010)

О каких фундаментальных науках идет речь? Если в принципе даже в методике лечения нет никаких общих точек зрения. В Америке, как я уже писал, мануалка запрещина законом, у нас ей все лечат. Тракция тоже считается вредной, и наверно люди утверждают это не голословно, у нас она включина в программу реабилитации. У нас большая половина врачей чистые практики,а мы говорим о каких то науках.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Мар 2010)

Укажите статью и закон запрещающие мануальную терапию и тракцию в Америке.
Все там есть. Все по показаниям.


----------



## oleg (1 Мар 2010)

Это реально писал человек у которого в Америке лечился от грыжи брат тем летом


----------



## nuwa (1 Мар 2010)

Олег, я думаю не стоит дублировать свои сообщения в теме, к тому же бездоказательные. Ради интереса связалась с родственницей в Америке. Она - ведущий специалист в крупной клинике превентивной медицины. 

Хочу Вас огорчить - нет закона запрещающего использование мануальной терапии при лечение межпозвонковых грыж. В подтверждение этому, тема форумчанки из США https://www.medhouse.ru/forum3/thread7257.html


----------



## oleg (1 Мар 2010)

Значит люди просто врут. А по ссылке пример не корректный, во первых Канада это не Америка, а во вторых, у нас мануалкой принято считать всё. Даже врачи путают простой массаж, массаж вертибральный, просто мануальную терапию, а это всё очень сильно отличается друг от друга.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Мар 2010)

> ...у нас мануалкой принято считать всё



У вас, это где?
Спросите об этом у сертифицированного специалиста по мануальной терапии, а не у сертифицированного массажиста.


----------



## oleg (2 Мар 2010)

Много раз спрашивал ,внятных опредилений никто не давал. Может вы попробуете? А происходит это по всей видимости у нас ( я имею в виду Россию) потому,что простой массажист, может быть и мануальщиком когда надо, в зависимости от того,что больше приносит денег на данный момент, включат в свой массаж скручивания ,немножко косточками похрустят ,вот уже и мануалка получилась. Это же не выдумки всё это из жизни.


----------



## akel (2 Мар 2010)

oleg написал(а):


> ...у нас мануалкой принято считать всё.



Олег, я не доктор, я пациент. Думаю, если "у нас " кто-то и считает мануалкой - всё, то это от невежества или, если хотите, от неведения. Насколько я знаю, мануальный терапевт, в отличие от массажиста, - это обязательно врач с высшим образованием, у которого должна быть базовая специализация невролог, травматолог. Иным лицам вроде как и сертификат не удастся получить. Знающие люди меня поправят, но вроде именно "у нас" мануальная терапия является врачебной специальностью. 

Ну, а если  "врачи путают простой массаж, массаж вертибральный, просто мануальную терапию", то бежать следует от тех врачей, ибо это те "врачи", что от слова "врать".  таких, к сожалению, тоже хватает..


----------



## abelar (2 Мар 2010)

Внесу некоторую ясность в понятия. Исключительно для удобства пользователей:
*Костоправство* - профессия,которой более 5тыс лет. Выросла исключительно как травмтологическая помощь в армиях всех вреиен и народов. 90% директивных методов перешло в современные методы.
*Остеопатия.* Основатель: Э.Стилл. Военный врач и хирург времен войны за независимость США. Результат обобщения уже известных методов,личного опыта Э.Стилла и недоказанных(но от этого не менее ценных) феноменов работы живого тела. До того Все научное осмысление биомеханики тела происходило с учетом "мертвого" тела (в.т.ч. и на операционном столе).
Многомиллионный бизнес в США, Канаде, Англии,Франции. Куча университетов,школ,учебных центров по всему западному миру. Само преподавание остеопатии - многомиллионный бизнес.
Традиционно стараются брать студентов ранее не обучавшихся медицине.
Не подчиняются Американской ассоциации врачей. В Росии метод не признан. Его нет даже в списке лицензируемых мед. услуг.
Плюсы: Отличные результаты в детской практики. Метод выбора для женщин, для терапии родовых травм, эссенциальной головной боли, дорсалгий.
Минусы: по данным личных бесед со специалистами одного из трех центров преподавания остеопатии в СПб, в год на СПб выпускается один-два реальных специалиста остеопатии. Дорого. Длительно.Результат не прогнозируем. Начисто отрицается сам факт существования инфекционных заболеваний. Запросто могут 3 месяца лечить паховые боли у пациента с сифилитическим лимфаденитом! (реальный факт)
*Хиропрактика* дословный перевод - мануальная терапия. Основатель - Р.Палмер. Мануальная терапия в чистом виде. Выросла из окопной военной терапии. В отличии от "мягких техник" и принципа "длинных рычагов" остеопатии - использует директивные, трастовые методы "вправления" костей-суставов. 
Такой же многомиллионный бизнес в США и Канаде. "На ножах" с остеопатами, хотя теоретические воззрения на причину-патогенез те же.
Учатся даже дольше остеопатов - 6 лет. Анатомию знают виртуозно. При правильном исполнении - абсолютно безопасно. Категорически запрещают своим специалистам организовывать обучение в других странах. Наличие так называемого "ручного умения" - строго обязательно. Студентов сразу тестируют на "легкость руки" и вышибают с 1-го курса, даже если теория на "5" и куча бабок.
В России не только не сертифицировано, но даже путают "хиро"( хирос рука по греч.) с "хиромантией" (гадание по руке) и с "хером" 
Плюсы: конкретность. скорость. эффектность близкая к чуду. Технологичность. Ответственность: если у хиропракта хоть малейшее подозрение на наличие сопутствующих патологий или неясность с диагнозом - отказ в терапии без разговоров. Это одни из немногих специалистов, которые "если не знают - не берутся". Поэтому, статистика результативности - зашкаливает!
Минусы: зрители и родные пациента часто падают в обморок. Всех врачей и остеопатов считают недоумками.Массажистов ненавидят как класс. Пациентов даже не раздевают (ну, если только симптичных...:blush200 Пациенты после операции - однозначный отказ в лечении. Куча придурков-недоучек, научившихся "хрустеть шеей" считает себя хиропрактами. Отсюда - бывают покойники.
*Мануальная терапия * В идеале - хиропрактика. В 1990году хиропрактика не прошла в РФ исключительно из-за неблагозвучного термина. А, после того, как наш минздрав настоял на ограничениях по квалификации, включению обычных врачебных методов диагностики и лечения, свернули свою программу. Идея нашего минздрава была в общем верная. Лучше специалистов классом пониже, но зато массово. Зато без "выкрутасов" и чудес. Зато из каждого троечника можно сделать МТ. К вопросу подошли ответственно. Взяли самое лучшее из хиропрактики,остеопатии,травматологии-ортопедии, кинезиологии, мед.массажа,подвели неврологию как базу - и о чудо! Сработало очень даже не плохо. 
Правда, в результате мы часто имеем непонимание со стороны пациентов что называть мануальной терапией. А, врачам не понятно, что имеется ввиду, когда пациент говорит: "я лечился у мануального терапевта. Он делал мне ЛМБ. или ставил пиявки...
Плюсы: является недостающим звеном терапии между: "это у Вас от нервов. попейте таблеточки..." и "...будем резать..."
Не обязательно виртуозное владение приемами мобилизаций и тракций.
Минусы: требует знаний в смежных специальностях - неврологии, вертебрологи, ортопедии, физиотерапии. Требует высокой квалификации в области ручного умения,грничащего с искусством.
*Массаж * Кроме РФ однозначно определяется как вид сексуальных услуг. Правильнее называть кинезиотерапия. Лечебный массаж однозначно является мед.процедурой и строго лицензируется. Входит составной частью в обучение мануального терапевта. Незаменима в реабилитации, спорте, восстановительной медицине. При правильном исполнении творит чудеса.
Минус: для меня остается загадкой: почему массажисты не спрашивают пациентов о наличии заболеваний типа гепатита С, спида, герпеса, и перенесенных инсультах. Обнаружив сыпь на передней брюшной стенке, о сыпном тифе думают в последнюю очередь (вернее вообще не думают)
По классике -настоящий профессиональный массаж делается "на сухую руку" или с тальком. Все массажи с "масами" - от непрофессионализма или лени.
Любые дополнения и критика - приветствуютсяaiwan

Добавлено через 2 минуты
Вот! только что позвонил пациент с жалобой на головокружение м тошноту. Вчера был у остеопата. Тот положил два пальца ему на верхний шейный отдел, сверху - полотенце и ударил кулаком....Взял 5 000руб. за 1,5 мин.
Вот такой остеопат. 21 век. Город трех революций....:cray:


----------



## oleg (2 Мар 2010)

Ну вот это вообщем то, о чём я и говорю. Для того, чтобы простому обывателю найти нармального мануального терапевта, надо пройти через кучу шарлатанов. А что уже говорить о том, чтобы ему научиться  отличать мануалку от вертебрального массажа.


----------



## Galfest (4 Мар 2010)

Abelar, некоторые определения специалистов неправильные, не помню где, где-то на форуме доктора уважаемые говорили, что в методику лечения мануальной терапии входит и остеопатические методики (вы это указали, но придали мало внимания). А вы прям как в юношеский максимализм получается - это белое, а это чёрное.


----------



## oleg (7 Мар 2010)

Просто хочу, чтобы люди по возможности не попадали в руки шарлатанов.
В лечении позвоночкика предлогается колосальное количество методик.
Из них есть которые реально лечат, а есть, которые просто снимают симптомы заболивания на какой-то срок (если конечно вообще не делают хуже)


----------



## AIR (8 Мар 2010)

будьте добры , напомните мне кто нибудь , а то я нигде не смог найти даже упоминания - Где , когда и по какой специальности закончил и какое учреждение господин Данилов. Также интересно где и кем он работал после его окончания. Кроме того , на его сайте я нашёл доклад о его чудо методе и о том какие бездари мануальные терапевты , а вот где и кем этот доклад прочитан и где опубликован , ни слова.....  Обычно, в клиниках о каждом сотруднике море информации - где учился , где работал , где каких и сколько разных курсов повешения квалификации проходил..:blush200:


----------



## Олег Владимирович. (10 Мар 2010)

*вертеброревитология*



duke написал(а):


> Просто мне всего 20 лет. А у меня дегенеративно-дистрофичные ихменения шейного и грудного отдела и в поясничном начинается.
> Грыжи и протрузии во всех отделах. Еще склиоз 1 степени.



Не стоит забывать о такой расспространенной "патологии", как дисплазия соединительной ткани, особенно ее "малые" и недифференцированные формы (как правило, в рамках гипермобильного синдрома).

По самым скромным данным показатели распространенности дисплазий соединительной ткани, по меньшей мере, соотносятся с распространенностью основных социально значимых неинфекционных заболеваний. 

umnik *Дисплазия соединительной ткани *(dis - нарушения, рlasia - развитие, образование) - нарушение развития соединительной ткани в эмбриональном и постнатальном периодах, генетически детерминированное состояние, характеризующееся дефектами волокнистых структур и основного вещества соединительной ткани, приводящее к расстройству гомеостаза на тканевом, органном и организменном уровнях в виде различных морфофункциональных нарушений висцеральных и локомоторных органов с прогредиентным течением, определяющее особенности ассоциированной патологии, а также фармакокинетики и фармакодинамики лекарств. 

Всеобъемлющее распространение в организме соединительной ткани определяет полиорганность поражений при дисплазии соединительной ткани. 

В частности, на фоне дисплазии соединительной ткани возможно формирование *вертеброгенного синдрома *в виде: 

*- ювенильного остеохондроза позвоночника, 
- нестабильности, 
- межпозвонковой грыжи, 
- вертебробазилярной недостаточности; 
- спондилолистеза.* 

Обследуйтесь на предмет дисплазии соединительной ткани или гипермобильного синдрома.


----------



## Русс (14 Мар 2010)

помоему проследить восстановление диска не сложно, - если он был "черным", а стал "белым" на мрт то я полагаю это говорит о каком то восстановлении ?


----------



## oleg (3 Апр 2010)

А вы были в клинике Данилова дорогой AIR? Вот побывайте там и изучите все его регалии если это вам так интересно. Мне гораздо интересней,что он делает и как он это делает. Ну а если вам очень интересно то Данилов из династии. Его прадед был известным костоправом ещё в царской России. А по поводу повышения квалификации уже давно пора вам её повышать у Данилова и знаю уже многие последовали этому примеру. Я уже говорил, чтобы определить шарлотана в этой профессии немного надо времени, достаточно 4,5 пациентов, а у Данилова их сотни и как ни странно - все благодарные


----------



## AIR (3 Апр 2010)

Глубокоуважаемый oleg ! Если Вы подразумевая ,, регалии ,, писали о тех ,, дипломах ,, и ,, сертификатах ,, , которые в великом множестве висят на стенках любого , мало мальски значимого ,, медцентра,, , тогда конешно..:inlove:. Из Вашего опуса я понял , что именно этот Данилов из рода костоправов - четыре поколения костоправов , это сильно ! Уважаю ! Принимаю к сведению Вашу рекомендацию , хотя мне не совсем ясно , на каком основании Вы решили , что мне уже давно пора повышать свою квалификацию у Данилова... С другой стороны , действительно , может съездить , поучиться массажу, тем более паравертебральному.:nyam: Но в любом случае я рад за Вас и за Данилова...aiwan


----------



## oleg (4 Апр 2010)

Я это объесняю тем, что именно от вас - от смеющихся и не верющих в Данилова врачей к нему и приползают пациенты с диагнозом: "Ничего кроме операции", как к последней инстанции. И таких людей он за 3 курса ставит на ноги своим, как вы сказали, паровертеброльным массажем. Вы ещё немножко почувствуйте разницу между просто больным пациентом и отказным пациентом. И как не странно люди к нему идут не по рекламе, а только по рекомендации. Да может быт я бы сам во всё это не верил бы, если бы сам лично у него не лечился. Люди едут к нему со всех районов Украины, а я думаю, что там хватает врачей таких, как в Москве. 


А вам вообще не кажется странным, что про Данилова знают даже в Москве, а вот про вас вряд ли знают на Украине. Это по поваду квалификации. Хотя безусловно может вы и хороший врач, я не хочу вас обидеть, просто отвечаю на ваш вопрос.


----------



## abelar (5 Апр 2010)

Странно, только, что он Академик. Профессор. Ему бы на канарах загорать.
А он - задницы массирует... Может, диплом отобрали? За покойника. Хотя, нигде и не сказано, что он врач....
И метод какой-то странный. Очень мануальную терапию напоминает. Только кусками. Как-будто из учебника Мерзенюка были выдраны страницы и целые главы. И прочитать удалось только то, что осталось....
В Москве о нем не знают (раз он еще не в Москве) 
В Питере, естесственно, не слышали (а это поважнее....)
Братва не в курсе....
В общем, как-то все мутно и неопределенно. Когда безногие отбрасывают костыли и пускаются в пляс - этим сейчас рейтинга не сделаешь. Это у нас - на каждом углу! Магов и волшебников - навалом. Вот, только кран починить, так некому... Кстати, он краны не чинит? Меня завтра СЭС проверять придет...


----------



## AIR (5 Апр 2010)

Извините oleg , просто одно время мне пришлось поработать в клинике А.М.Вейна. Вот это настоящий академик и профессор , невролог с мировым именем aiwan С тех пор я и отношусь иронично к расплодившимся в великом множестве " академикам " и " профессорам ". Например,  против Дикуля я абсолютно ничего не имею , но когда я прочитал на тюбике с его мазью. что он академик , профессор , член корреспондент академии медицинских наук , то задумался - когда он всё это приобрёл , между выступлениями в цирке или после выхода на пенсию...  Не стоит перегибать палку...:nyam: Всем удачи.aiwan


----------



## nuwa (6 Апр 2010)

oleg написал(а):


> * а вот про вас вряд ли знают на Украине*


 Нет, ну это, конечно, показатель!!! 
Поставим на вид, устраним ошибку, пустим в прамтайм между рекламой Олвейс и Тайда...


----------



## oleg (6 Апр 2010)

Показатель это не то, что пишут в рекламе, а то, что говорят и как отзываются люди. Это уже не заменить никакой рекламой.

Добавлено через 11 минут
Я считаю, что все регалии у врача должны говорить сами за себя, а если они этого не делают, то сколь бы их не было всё это простая бумага! Не важно сколько их у человека важно, что он делает. Бывают просто талантлевые люди, каторые стоят десяти наших профессоров сидящих в своей РАМН и ничего не делающих.


----------



## IbragimovD (6 Апр 2010)

> Например, против Дикуля я абсолютно ничего не имею , но когда я прочитал на тюбике с его мазью. что он академик , профессор , член корреспондент академии медицинских наук , то задумался - когда он всё это приобрёл



Я был на консультации у Дикуля лично, Дикуль - профессионал, навряд ли он что-ть покупал... Про мазь ничего не знаю


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Апр 2010)

Олег, поймите, что никто не против Доктора и его методики.
Более того применяемые методики имеют право на жизнь и это просто модификации общепризнаных методов.
Но есть мать природа и его фундаментальые законы.
Законы физики, химии, механники и биологии и против них не пойдешь.
100% эффективности -нет, и быть не может.
Помочь большинству пациентов консервативно можно, и помогается.
Тех, кого направили на операцию, если не оперировать а долго лечить консервативно, то также можно помочь.
Вопрос времени и невосполнимых потерь.
Доказано, что при хорошем исходе состояние пациентов оперированных и не оперированных-одинаковое. Сами понимаете, что при хорошем исходе оно одинаково хорошее.
И это хорошее составляет % 70.
Т.е. даже если ничего не делать а просто лежать, потом с трудом ходить, потом с трудом бегать и т.д., то большинство побежит.
Повторюсь, вопрос в том как быстро побежит по времени и как быстро по скорости. 

И вот тут и хорошо все методики ускорения этого процесса, и куда попадает и методика доктора Данилова, безо всяких чудес!

А все чудеса, это рекламный ход и формирование, так часто звучащего на форуме понятия-эмпатии к врачу и методики. Без котрой в нашем консервативном напрвлении не обойтись, потомк как хирург воспринимает на себя боль пациента в течении двух недель, а врачи консервативной медицины месяцами уговаривают пациентов потерпеть и лечиться.
Видимо доктор Данилов умеет объяснить и дать пациентам что-то такое психостимулирующее, что они верят и эти месяцы "терпежа" переживают легче.
И даже если для этго приходиться чуть прибавить, сказать что есть структурная ревитализация дисков, то для пациентов это приемлемо, а вот для врачей должно быть добавлено-частичная ревитализация функциональных возможностей и каждый понимающий врач поймет, что это то, чем он занимается каждый день у каждого пациента.
Мне неповезло, я Чудес не встречал. Вот  чудесных людей встречаю каждый день, а Чуда, как-то не попадалось.


----------



## oleg (6 Апр 2010)

Вы знаете фундаментальные науки действуют до тех пор, пока никто не воспроизвёл то, что работает вопреки этим наукам. Полет в космос тоже считался до 1961 года чудом и фонтастикой и невозможной вещью, пока Королёв не опроверг фундаментальные науки. Я сам не верю в чудеса, но всё же иногда они происходят и это не раз слышали многие люди из уст врачей, когда почти обречённый человек излечивался от тяжёлой формы рака, опровергая все фундаментальные науки. Если доктору с УНИВЕРСИТЕТА твердить, что это не возможно, то в последствии у него отподает желание что-то искать, ведь это не возможно и для него это станет фундаментальной наукой. 
Не знаю, но моё мнение такое. Вы говорите доказано, что люди после операции и терпежа чувствуют себя одинаково, знаете сколько их у Данилова после операции. 8,7,9,10 месяцев и всё, новый рецидив, хирурги  выжегают лазером две грыжи подряд высота 2 дисков уменьшается, над ними вылезает новая., у людей было по две операции и новые грыжи. Скажите плохо оперировали? Сколько сам общался с людьми ни одного не помню чтобы кто-то сказал,что после операции чувствует себя хорошо хотя я их видел много,не знаю откуда у вас эта статистика. И не слышал ни одного человека, которого лечил Данилов, чтобы о нем отозвались плохо, хотя как я уже говорил, у него половина отказных пациентов, которых не взялись лечить врачи. Да он тоже берёт не всех, а только тех, где работает его метод. Я не буду спорить может диск востанавливаеться или нет, весь вопрос, как лечить. Я понял, что вы советуете вообще не лечиться и не тратить деньги, надо перетерпеть и всё пройдёт само.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Апр 2010)

Вот теперь, когда вы согласны, что диск может не восстанавливается, то и перешли мы к организации лечебного процесса.
И что тут необычного?


----------



## oleg (7 Апр 2010)

Хорошо, тогда я хотел бы узнать у вас, а что вы лично подразумеваете под определением восстановления диска. Скажем так ,что должно произойти чтобы вы сказали, да теперь я верю, что диск восстанавливается? Дайте определение. Фундаментальные науки про которые вы пишите нельзя применять к человеческому организму его возможности безграничны и не изведаны. Мозг человека работает всего на 10% ,это доказанный факт. Поэтому можно например предположить ,что восстановления диска и не происходит потому,что изначально неправильно лечат это заболевание. Снимают симптомы медикаментами а всё остальное ,в том числе и секвест усыхает сам ,как мне сказал один КМН невролог. А может надо создать определённые условия для восстановления диска ,а это из-за фундаментальных наук никто не делает ,ну зачем напрягаться если всем известно что диск не восстанавливается. А как вам наверно известно из практики, что даже самое легко излечимое заболевание, если изначально лечит не правильно или не лечить совсем оно приобретает хронические формы. Как вы на это смотрите. В любом открытии маленький шажок в сторону может повлечь за собой великие свершения. Возможно я могу с вами согласиться сейчас что восстановления диска не происходит на сегодняшний момент но я не соглашусь что это не возможно совсем и может такой человек как Данилов и сделает этот шажок. Хотя пока мне никто не доказал что он его уже не сделал. Врачи всего мира утверждают ,что УЗИ при беременности не приносит никакого вреда, но есть один профессор генетик Гаряев который все свои открытия подтверждает собственными опытами в своей лаборатории в Канаде. И он давно доказал,что УЗИ катастрофически влияет на плод ребенка оно стирает структуру молекулы ДНК наши академики говорят ,что это бред ( ни чем не занимаясь) потому что существуют фундаментальные науки. Но от этого больных новорождённых детей с каждым годом не становится меньше. Выводы делайте сами

Добавлено через 10 часов 29 минут


AIR написал(а):


> Извините oleg , просто одно время мне пришлось поработать в клинике А.М.Вейна. Вот это настоящий академик и профессор , невролог с мировым именем aiwan С тех пор я и отношусь иронично к расплодившимся в великом множестве " академикам " и " профессорам ". Например,  против Дикуля я абсолютно ничего не имею , но когда я прочитал на тюбике с его мазью. что он академик , профессор , член корреспондент академии медицинских наук , то задумался - когда он всё это приобрёл , между выступлениями в цирке или после выхода на пенсию...  Не стоит перегибать палку...:nyam: Всем удачи.aiwan



А вы что не знаете как получают звания академика? Присваивают за определённые заслуги. Написал докторскую защетился,а Дикуль тоже изобрёл свой метод восстановления и как видно по нему он работает. А ведь у него позвоночник то был вообще в труху. Уж он то как никто заслуживает этого звания.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Апр 2010)

> ....Дикуль тоже изобрёл свой метод восстановления и как видно по нему он работает.


Дикуль предложил набор физических тренировок с использованием тренажеров для реабилитации инвалидов при травмах позвоночника.
К счастью, люди купившие его бренд бысто увидели, что потока таких инвалидов нет, а индививдуальной работой а потраченные деньги не вернуть.
Тогда и переключили систему на лечение боли в спине, а длля переключения приняли на работу врачей неврологов, физиотерапевтов, мануальных терапевтов.
Поэтому система и работает. Система БРЕНДА "Дикуль"-лечение боли в спине с использованием  физических тренировок на тренажерах Дикуля.
Хорошо отработанная методика .

Добавлено через 1 час 7 минут


> Фундаментальные науки про которые вы пишите нельзя применять к человеческому организму его возможности безграничны и не изведаны.


Фундаментальные законы потому и фундаментальны, что они позволяют всё объяснить и предсказать, потому и не является история фундаментальной наукой и потому их только четыре: физика, химия, механника и билогия.


> Мозг человека работает всего на 10% ,это доказанный факт.


Предположение, возможно и на 9%. Яблоко падает вниз не потому что это описал (открыл) Ньютон, а потому, что так устроена природа.
Яблоки падают, диски "высыхают".
Можно ли запустить яблоко ввысь, можно но надо применить силу, но потом всёравно падение.
Можно ли неповрежденный диск восполнить, можно, так и происходит каждо утро.
Можно ли раздавленное яблоко восстановить, можно, но это будет не яблоко. Можно просто сделать из него яблочный сок, т.е. яблоко, но в новой функции.
Можно ли восстановить раздавленный диск, можно, но это будет не диск. Можно просто сделать из него прослойку, т.е. диск, но в новой функции.
Так и происходит в человеческом организме. Вот для восстановления этой фукции мы и работаем до повреждения и станоления новой функции, после его повреждения.



> Хорошо, тогда я хотел бы узнать у вас, а что вы лично подразумеваете под определением восстановления диска. Скажем так ,что должно произойти чтобы вы сказали, да теперь я верю, что диск восстанавливается? Дайте определение.


Увидеть несколько сотен снимков до и после лечения.



> Возможно я могу с вами согласиться сейчас что восстановления диска не происходит на сегодняшний момент но я не соглашусь что это не возможно совсем ...


Вот тут соглашусь двумя руками, будет что-то решительно новое, помните как в Звездном десанте, восстанавливали рану.

Отсюда и мой вопрос, а что особенного, нового в методике, что отличает её от других?
Ничего, и будем честны, результат, как всех. Хороший результат, как у всех кто хорошо занимается позвоночником.


----------



## oleg (9 Апр 2010)

Добавлено через 2 минуты


			
				oleg написал(а):
			
		

> Отсюда и мой вопрос, а что особенного, нового в методике, что отличает её от других?
> Ничего, и будем честны, результат, как всех. Хороший результат, как у всех кто хорошо занимается позвоночником.



Отвечу как это вижу я. Большенство рвачей просто борются с корешковым синдромом,основная задача у них любыми способами купировать боль. При этом хороши любые средства медикаменты ,иглотерапия,тракции всёх видов. И если боль уходит то это уже результат. Данилов создаёт условия для восстановления диска за счёт суставов и снимае внутренние давление в нем самом, за счёт этого идёт его регенирация ( хотя в это никто не верит). А у других этого нет потому что никто этошо не делает да и не умеет делать пока. И к стати у него уже огромное количество снимков. Но вы же говорите что снять можно по разному.Наверно чтобы это доказать надо разрезать пару сотню трупов после их смерти которых лечил Данилов. Тогда может быть что-то произойдёт. У меня вот полностью ушёл корешковый синдром без единого укола,а если грыжа не уходит то как вы это объясните. Через пол года я вам пришлю свои снимки. При моём лечении приезжал человек с повторным снимком после двух курсов унего полностью ушла грыжа L5-S1 и позвоночный канал обсалютно чистый


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Апр 2010)

Мы опять возвращаемся к тому же.
И к тому же старайтесь не делать опечаток, после которых не очень хочется разговаривать с оппонентом.
Уменьшение размеров грыжи диска-это норма, в большинстве случаев и это признают все врачи и если первое время при появлении  томографов некоторые специалисты выступали на конференциях со снимками о эффективности своего лечения, то большинство из них быстро перешло на доклады о эффективности предлагаемого метода или комплекса методов, по сравнению с общепринятым течением заболевания.
Обратите внимание, даже большинство коммерческих клиник, убрали снимки как рекламу эффективности лечения в них.

Устранение корешкового синдрома- норма в большинство случаев.
Я где-то на форуме приводил воспоминания моего деда о боли в спине, сперва лежал, потом на завалинке сидел, потом легкая работа и потом грузчик.

И так, до сих пор, в огромном числе случаев происходит в мире.
А вот чтобы быстрее и чтобы с меньшими последствиями-тут все методы хорошо.


Расскажите про ваш случай подробно со сроками и тем, что делали.


----------



## Русс (9 Апр 2010)

Oleg, вы в снимках вылечившихся видели хотя бы несколько на которых видно что до лечения диск был темным (дегидрирован) , а после какого либо периода хотя бы частично посветлел?


----------



## oleg (9 Апр 2010)

Ну вот то вы пишите,что поверили бы большому количеству снимков,то пишите ,что МРТ это не показатель. Мой случай прост грыжа L5-S1 8мм и протрузия L3-L4 3мм. Прошёл два курса у Данилова с промежудком в два месяца. Делал только вертибральный массаж в течении недели были процедуры лазаров и магнитами низкой частоты. Сейчас боли почти нет. Через полгода сделаю повторное МРТ тогда будет видно. Да перед этим делали иглотерапию боли стихли на время.

Видите господин Ступин ещё одно опровержение ваших фундаментальных наук,что диск не восстанавливается. Совершенно новое открытие лазер Баскова наберите в поисковике.Жду коментариев


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Апр 2010)

Охохох.
Впрочем правильно. Ещё одно "открытие".aiwan


----------



## abelar (23 Апр 2010)

oleg написал(а):


> Видите господин Ступин


...*Доктор* Ступин...aiwan
И не он Вас , а Вы -*Его* должны ждать....


----------



## oleg (24 Апр 2010)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Охохох.
> Впрочем правильно. Ещё одно "открытие".aiwan



Ну вообщем я ничего другого и не ждал.Вам чуждо слышать всё новое на эту тему.Но я думаю со временем всё же придётся.Наука не стоит на месте.Есть люди которые пытаются это доказать и я очень этому рад.good

Добавлено через 5 минут


abelar написал(а):


> ...*Доктор* Ступин...aiwan
> И не он Вас , а Вы -*Его* должны ждать....



Не будте так тщеславны дорогой Abelar! Мне есть кому быть благодарнымaiwan


----------



## shenglong (24 Апр 2010)

abelar написал(а):


> ...*Доктор* Ступин...
> И не он Вас , а Вы -*Его* должны ждать....



Доктор Ступин и Abelar  ... да вы видно заодноnono:p:p:
вам тут новейшие методы лечения предлагают, а вы закопались в своей работе и дальше носа не видите... один доцент понимаете ли, второй мануальный терапевт, и кому интересно что вы сотни людей на ноги поставили, разве кому то важно, что ваши даже просто советы реально помогают на ноги встать, не говоря уж о практической деятельности, тут вам так сказать "прекрасное  будущее" рисуют, а вы можно сказать "мечту" на корню рубите своим реализмом :p:

За сбычу мечт!!!:drinks:... так сказать!!!

--------------------------------
Пы.Сы. (...для тех у кого нет чувства юмора, вы "в облаках витать то витайте", только на землю нет-нет не забывайте смотреть
...есть реальный опыт, есть статистика, есть практические наработки: и уж у кого у кого, а вот у Abelara и у Доктора Ступина, думаю этого опыта гоооораздо больше чем у всех вместе взятых пациентов, даже при всей их доступности к возможностям интернета nono

...ещё раз ТЫСЯЧУ БЛАГОДАРНОСТЕЙ Abelarу и у Доктору Ступину, за проводимую на форуме информационную работу, Abelarу отдельное спасибо за ТЩЕСЛАВИЕ и  циничный сарказм:drinks:good, не позволяющий  "улететь в облака" aiwan)


----------



## shenglong (24 Апр 2010)

IbragimovD написал(а):


> Я был на консультации у Дикуля лично, Дикуль - профессионал, навряд ли он что-ть покупал... Про мазь ничего не знаю



...позвольте уточнить, а Дикуль профессионал в какой  именно области?

я вот видел как он в цирке выступал...мощный дядька,здоооровый такой good, а как это с химией связанно? (всё таки химсостав мази придумать и штангу толкнуть это...эээ... несколько разные сферы деятельности)

...а на счёт того что он  "ничего не покупал", то же спорный вопрос...что...цирковым артистам всё по талонам дают чтоли???


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Апр 2010)

Ну





> вообщем я ничего другого и не ждал.Вам чуждо слышать всё новое на эту тему.Но я думаю со временем всё же придётся.Наука не стоит на месте.Есть люди которые пытаются это доказать и я очень этому рад.


Опять вы все перепутали, метод лечения боли и восстановление пульпозного ядра.aiwan


----------



## oleg (25 Апр 2010)

Добавлено через 4 минуты


shenglong написал(а):


> ...позвольте уточнить, а Дикуль профессионал в какой  именно области?
> 
> я вот видел как он в цирке выступал...мощный дядька,здоооровый такой good, а как это с химией связанно? (всё таки химсостав мази придумать и штангу толкнуть это...эээ... несколько разные сферы деятельности)
> 
> ...а на счёт того что он  "ничего не покупал", то же спорный вопрос...что...цирковым артистам всё по талонам дают чтоли???



Повсей видимости вы мало знакомы с биографией Дикуля советую вам поточнее её изучить и не только по слухам.
Я думаю,что у профессоров и академиков практический опыт не меньше чем у докторов и мануальщиков если только они действительные профессора.



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Ну
> Опять вы все перепутали, метод лечения боли и восстановление пульпозного ядра.aiwan



Да нет не перепутал, долгое время жизни с проблемой позвоночника научило меня ничего не путать. В том видеоролике который 4 дня назад показали в вестях речь шла именно о восстановлении хрящевой ткани диска,ну и снятии боли в том числе. Думаю,что восстановление диска без снятие боли не происходит,может быть только наоборот.


----------



## shenglong (25 Апр 2010)

oleg написал(а):


> Повсей видимости вы мало знакомы с биографией Дикуля советую вам поточнее её изучить и не только по слухам.




с биографией Дикуля знаком мало, лично вообще не знаком.
Заинтересовал факт того что он ПРОФЕССОР, АКАДЕМИК, ДОКТОР НАУК и т.д.
к сожалению ни одного подобного факта в его биографиях не нашёл
спортсмен - да
циркач - да
народный артист - да
ОГРОМНАЯ веря в себя и трудолюбие - ДА!!! (респект!!!)
создатель собственной методики - да
патент - да
несколько своих центров -да
депутат гос думы - есть

а вот с научными званиями, увы, как то яндекс-поиск не справился:
oleg, так как вы видимо очень хорошо знакомы с его биографией, вы не могли бы указать:
 какое он прлучил высшее образование?
 на какую тему защитил кандидатскую?
 на какую тему защитил докторскую?
какие имеет научные труды?
академиком и прфессором каких наук является?

был бы вам за это весьма признателен.

Пы.Сы. для фанатов Дикуля сообщаю, что испытываю огромное уважение к этому человеку как превзошедшему предел общечеловеческих возможностей, и за его неуёмную волю к победе

но позвольте... личные качестваи способности это -одно
а вот научная работа...как бы...эээ...свосем другое

Добавлено через 16 минут

Уважаемый Доктор Ступин, у меня к вам ( и не только к вам но и к другим Учёным Мужам вдруг возник такой вопрос)

физиологически клетки какждого органа обновляются с определённой периодичностью...
так например вчера смотрел передачу что скелет за жизнь обновляется несколько десятков раз

и вот тут вдруг меня заинтересовал вопрос:
Если скелет обновляется, то почему же тогда межпозвоночны диск (зараза эдакая) будучи повреждённым ну никак не хочет восстонавливаться в свою нормальную форму???

есть несколько предположений
1) плохое кровоснабжение (а нет крови нет и регенерации)???

2) некий "кривой" код ДНК, состояния "правильности" самого диска???

3)  нарушенный "правильный" режим работы позвоночника МЕШАЕТ его восстонавлению - 
 сам диск и хочет вроде как восстановится, но другие части тела его травмируют и травмируют???


...что об этом говорит Наука?

заранее СПАСИБО за ответ


----------



## oleg (25 Апр 2010)

Попробую коротко. Как вы считаете при создании собственной и отлично работающей методике можно защитить кандидатскую и докторскую при наличии высшего 
образования. Думаю такому человеку как Дикуль нет смысла покупать себе регалии.


----------



## shenglong (25 Апр 2010)

можно 
вот я и спрашиваю у НЕГО какое именно образование?
медицинское?

Добавлено через 3 минуты


oleg написал(а):


> Попробую коротко. Как вы считаете при создании собственной и отлично работающей методике можно защитить кандидатскую и докторскую при наличии высшего
> образования. Думаю такому человеку как Дикуль нет смысла покупать себе регалии.



теоретически смысла то инету
но можно уточнить а КАКИЕ ИМЕННО у Дикуля есть НАУЧНЫЕ регалии ????????


----------



## oleg (25 Апр 2010)

shenglong написал(а):


> можно
> вот я и спрашиваю у НЕГО какое именно образование?
> медицинское?
> 
> ...




Образование медицинское,а регалии я имел в виду это профессор и академик которые всем так не дают пакоя.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (25 Апр 2010)

В интернете я не нашел официальной информации о "Российской Академии Мануалогии", только об "академиках". Коллеги из Москвы и Питера, состоящие в Российской ассоциации мануальной медицины, сообщили, что группа проходимцев типа самбиста Огулова ("родной брат" Малахова), имеющего физкультурное образования и создавшего  " ассоциацию висцеральной мануальной терапии", объявили о создании "Академии Мануалогии" и присвоили себе звание "академиков". Такого же звания "удостоился " и пан Данилов. Вот и не удивительно, что адептами этих "целителей" являются в основном безграмотные люди с психическими отклонениями. А с безумцами "умные" беседы вести абсолютно бесполезно.


----------



## AIR (25 Апр 2010)

Да не надо вспринимать всё так близко к сердцу !nea Такие ООО " Академия Рога и Копыта " как появились на заре нашего ,, нового капитализма ,,  , так и будут появляться снова и снова...:prankster2: Вместе с их ,, Академиками ,, - таковы реалии нового времени....:cray:


----------



## nuwa (26 Апр 2010)

Наивен тот, кто полагает, что зная "Ху из ху" и "Май нейм из...." понимает и говорит на языке великого ВильЯма, с позволения сказать, Шекспира. Самое грустное, когда человек считает этого достаточным, чтобы считать возможным судить об аглицкой словесности.

Разговор идёт по спирали. Имеющий уши не слышит, а глаза - не видит, да и не шибко хочет... Так и что всем миром копья ломать?

Из любви к тишине, миру во всём мире, ко всему живому, в предверии возможного обострения ситуации и повышенного травматизма из-за грядущего полнолуния, тема временно закрывается.aiwan


----------



## nuwa (23 Сен 2010)

Итак!!!

Господа, так рьяно последнее время взявшиеся за рекламу клиники Данилова, его сайтов, выпущенных книг и прочего, прочего, прочего, прочего... Хочу предупредить, что вся несанкционированная реклама удаляется с нашего форума в течение первых часов, а то и минут, после её размещения! И часто даже не успевает быть прочитанной! Поэтому, не тратьте зря время и силы на регистрацию на форуме и написания рекламных постов.

Не заставляйте нас нервно вздрагивать при регистрации пользователей из братской Украины. Они не виноваты, что их соотечественник ведёт такую оголтелую, наглую и бесцеремонную рекламную атаку на все медицинские форумы России.


----------

